

OMG QIP=PSPACE - amichail
http://scienceblogs.com/pontiff/2009/07/omg_qippspace.php

======
henning
They will call this... year zero!

Even after reading TFA I have no idea how important this is.

------
kragen
Article author hasn't read the proof yet, but explains what it means if it's
correct.

~~~
amichail
Theoreticians look at the authors to decide how likely a paper is to be
correct.

In this case, the authors seem to have good credentials.

The author of the blog post probably thought this has a good chance of being
correct.

------
teilo
So, from my completely layman's reading of this article, here's my take:

All that can be calculated on a Classic Turing-complete Computer can also be
calculated on a Quantum Turing-complete Computer, and vice-versa. It will just
take longer on a Classic Computer (sometimes a LOT longer).

Is this correct?

~~~
fh
What you say is correct, but has been known for some time and has nothing to
do with the thing proved being here. This new result is quite theoretical, and
I fear that I can't explain all the relevant definitions in a few sentences.
QIP = IP basically means that quantum computers are not much better than
classical computers -- if both are attached to an implausible theorem prover.

Since those theorem provers don't exist, I'm not sure if there's any practical
insight to be gained from this, but nevertheless it is a surprising result.

------
leif
neaterrific

